# "Days go by" by Dirty Vegas



## Lanilla

My husband moved out about 3 weeks ago. The other day while driving in the car with him (we share a 1 year old son and have to trade off at times, which means I get the great pleasure of sitting in the car with him for 30 min every other day) he told me that he had a song to dedicate to me, Days go by by Dirty Vegas. I listened to it and just thought, okay, so you miss me? But he said that the video explained the song better. So I watched it...??? I'm confused only b/c my husband LEFT ME... I didn't leave him... And not only that, he's told me that he's made a decision for divorce, but is taking the time to seperate and see if his mind will change... OH and he is constantly working as a club promoter (flirting and going out)... what am I not seeing? Y does this song confuse me more?


----------



## synthetic

He's playing with your mind. He had a moment and thought it would be a funny game to confuse you.

If he truly missed you and wanted you he would have said:

"Woman, I want to f*** you right here right now, get out of those damn cloths"


----------



## rome2012

synthetic said:


> "Woman, I want to f*** you right here right now, get out of those damn cloths"


I'm sorry synthetic, I disagree...that would mean, he just wants sex....

If he truly missed you and wanted you, then he would say JUST THAT !!! 

"I missed you, I've made a mistake, I want to try to work things out !!!"....

I don't have an answer for you right now, Lanilla, as I'm going through something similar right now as well....not knowing what the f*** my ex-dh means with his actions.....

Would you take your dh back if he asked you to reconcile ???

Oh, and what were the reasons he moved out ???


----------



## Lanilla

@ rome2012- I actually would take him back if he wanted to reconcile, reasons: We have a 1 year old child together, we've only been married for 11 months & I moved across the country to be with him... to me it's worth a second try, and I'm still in love with him...
His reasons for leaving? His MAIN reason is b/c I threatened to take his child from him. How? Why you may ask? As I said, I moved across the country (which means away from any family) to be with him. Now that I have a 1 year old, and not any solid friends it's hard for me to manage, and family is really important ESP in times like "divorce". So, when he told me that he wanted a divorce, I told him I was thinking about moving back home. He was livid and said he couldn't believe I would even think of taking his son from him. But, it wasn't like that, and I told him I was just thinking of myself... which, he agreed with and told me I was selfish & even more of a reason to leave... He also said he doesn't trust me cause I've went thru his phone behind his back and saw text to and from women (he's a club promoter) so i've had my suspicions... ALL of these things I feel can be worked out...


----------



## rome2012

Lanilla said:


> @ rome2012- I actually would take him back if he wanted to reconcile, reasons: We have a 1 year old child together, we've only been married for 11 months & I moved across the country to be with him... to me it's worth a second try, and I'm still in love with him...
> His reasons for leaving? His MAIN reason is b/c I threatened to take his child from him. How? Why you may ask? As I said, I moved across the country (which means away from any family) to be with him. Now that I have a 1 year old, and not any solid friends it's hard for me to manage, and family is really important ESP in times like "divorce". So, when he told me that he wanted a divorce, I told him I was thinking about moving back home. He was livid and said he couldn't believe I would even think of taking his son from him. But, it wasn't like that, and I told him I was just thinking of myself... which, he agreed with and told me I was selfish & even more of a reason to leave... He also said he doesn't trust me cause I've went thru his phone behind his back and saw text to and from women (he's a club promoter) so i've had my suspicions... ALL of these things I feel can be worked out...



He proposed divorce BEFORE you threatened to move back home, right ?!? (sorry, but it's a little confusing)

If so, why did he asked for divorce in the first place ???


----------



## Lanilla

He originally wanted a divorce b/c of a heated argument we got in... He came home from a long night out and you can tell he had been drinking, it wasn't to the point that he couldn't function, but, its harder to wake him up after he drinks. I had to be at work that morning and he had to drop me off... After 20 min of trying to wake him, he finally woke up screaming at me to leave him alone (as if I was bugging him for no reason) Anyways, we shouted back and forth and he backed me against a wall screaming, I slapped him... He said he never wanted to be with someone who put their hands on him... Divorce was all he could see from there...


----------



## ferndog

Lanilla said:


> He originally wanted a divorce b/c of a heated argument we got in... He came home from a long night out and you can tell he had been drinking, it wasn't to the point that he couldn't function, but, its harder to wake him up after he drinks. I had to be at work that morning and he had to drop me off... After 20 min of trying to wake him, he finally woke up screaming at me to leave him alone (as if I was bugging him for no reason) Anyways, we shouted back and forth and he backed me against a wall screaming, I slapped him... He said he never wanted to be with someone who put their hands on him... Divorce was all he could see from there...


He is finding excuses. He wants you to feel like it's your fault (if your side of tge story is true). He is unhappy for sure. Maybe it's just that he is unhappy with himself. When a man is truely in love (like myself) he will give it all to save the marriage. The saddest thing is breaking up a family. If he is smart he will think about it. It has to be hard having another man raising your child. If he is just thinking of banging others he forgot to respect you, himself, and his marriage. If he is not happy in the marriage he should sit down and tell you so you can move on. If it's small things then fix them if it's big things then see if it's fixable. In this situation there are no winners. I know your post is from February hope all is well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl

Lanilla said:


> He originally wanted a divorce b/c of a heated argument we got in... He came home from a long night out and you can tell he had been drinking, it wasn't to the point that he couldn't function, but, its harder to wake him up after he drinks. I had to be at work that morning and he had to drop me off... After 20 min of trying to wake him, he finally woke up screaming at me to leave him alone (as if I was bugging him for no reason) Anyways, we shouted back and forth and *he backed me against a wall screaming*, I slapped him... He said he never wanted to be with someone who put their hands on him... Divorce was all he could see from there...


If he backed you into a wall... your slap was self defense. 

Did you point that out to him?


----------

